

Why is nickb's submissions page empty ? - colladude
http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=nickb
http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders ==&#62; http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nickb ==&#62; http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=nickb<p>I could find a(another) contact for news.ycombinator.com ...
======
wmf
This is a known HN bug; any page that is really huge only works about 10% of
the time. My threads and saved pages are pretty useless as well.

------
brk
I see submissions on the page.

Might be due to some of the database/scaling issues going on with the code.

------
colladude
it also takes a long time to show the page with no submissions...

